# Happy Canada Day



## moonstone (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada Day to all the Canadian TUG'ers!  Enjoy but be safe, especially if you are in the very hot temps in southern Ontario.


 

~Diane


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 1, 2018)

Thank you Diane.
Happy Canada Day -

And make sure you use lots of French's Ketchup
on the BBQ burgers .


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 1, 2018)

Wishing all Canadian a very Happy Canada Day !!!!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada Day, eh? The BEST neighbours we could ask for!

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 1, 2018)

I live so close to the Border, it's like a holiday for me too!   Happy Day, Canucks!

Your Yank Neighbor,
Dave


----------



## Dori (Jul 1, 2018)

Happy Canada Day! Have a wonderful time celebrating our beautiful country!  

Dori


----------

